# Downsides to the Complete Air



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting this for DS because I think it will keep him RF-ing longer than any other seat I can afford. (I have a BRU 20% off coupon, which makes the CA more affordable. If only BRU carried Radians.....)

I think I know the CA's advantages- RF-ing to 40 lb, a taller shell than most other convertibles, the air cushions near the head. But are there any reasons I should think twice about it?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Complete Air has a 40" rearfacing limit. Some people, including some CPSTs, are comfortable using the seat past the stated limit. Others are not. Whether you choose to or not is your call, but it could be considered a potential downfall.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
The Complete Air has a 40" rearfacing limit.

Isn't that taller than most convertibles, though?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you seen it in person? I was not super impressed; it felt like an overpriced Scenera with air bags to me. But it certainly would have accomodated my 2 and 4 year olds well.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It's an artificially low 'limit' considering the overall height of the shell.

I would be comfortable exceeding it, the same way I would be comfortable exceeding the height limit of an infant carrier, because I understand WHY the height limits exist and what they practically mean about the way the child's torso fits in the seat.

I would never, as a CPST, 'advise' someone to exceed a limit, though.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onemomentatatime* 
Isn't that taller than most convertibles, though?

The TrueFit and the Radian, which I would consider competitive in many ways, do not have limits.


----------



## Just Kate (Jul 30, 2009)

For my older DS (age 3.75 and rear facing) the straps were too close together and they cut into his neck. Dorel/Safety 1st sent strap covers but they did little to alleviate the problem. This may or may not effect your child, but it was enough of a problem for us to decide to return the seat.

You also can't take the cover off of the wings to wash it, so it may be a seat to avoid if you have a child that spits up a lot or is frequently car sick.

ETA: This isn't relevant for the OP, but the biggest downside IMHO is that the seat will not fit most newborns.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess every car eat has its downsides. I have seen it, and it doesn't look significantly nicer than most other seats. But.... I am trying to figure out which car seat will get my DS to rear face longest. The MyRide sounds great except for the short shell, so if DS ends up being as tall for his age as DD, he could outgrow it by height very early; the TA has a 35 weight limit, and DD hit that at 2.5; the radian is way beyond our budget.

Those are my longest RF choices, aren't they?


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I've read on the carseat.org forums where people called Safety 1st and they said they could RF to within 1" of the top of the seat (with the headrest up). Which makes it the tallest RFing seat out there, I think.

I've been researching seats for my baby due next summer and it seems that for a skinny kid who will outgrow the seat by height before 40 lbs., the Complete Air is a great deal (especially at 20% off). My kids are above average in height and weight, and my 42", 41 lb. 4 yr. old would still fit in the Radian or Complete Air height-wise RFing but not with a 40 lb. limit, so I think the Radian XTSL is a must to get the longest RFing time for my new babe.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

No, Safety 1st has been adamant about the 40" limit.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

If you order a Radian 65SL from hipmonkey.com today with the code 20THANKS, you can get it for $184 shipped. You would have to order it like NOW though, because that code expires tomorrow. That's a good bit cheaper than the CA though and the SL RFs to 45lbs.









ETA: I just realized this would be for a newbie. You will need the infant insert for a newbie, so you could either buy the insert separately (I believe) from Sunshine Kids or you could go ahead and get the 80SL for $216 with the same code. Still cheaper than the CA.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought the 65SL had a 40# RFing limit?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

yes, the 65 only has a 40 rf limit, the 80 and xt have 45.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

In the comments to this thread: http://carseatblog.com/?p=4038
someone said that a Dorel rep said that the 40" limit could be disregarded if the kid still fit in the seat. Even if another person said it can't, really, there's no good reason not to use it to normal limits, right? Doesn't *every* seat have a maximum height listed?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I own a CA and really like it. It and the radian are the ONLY two seats that will fit my 2 1/2 yo rfing right now. The radian overreclines in my captain's chairs, so really the CA is the only seat that works for us.

I actually really like the seat and ds does as well. It feels more substantial to me than the scenera (which I also own for the in-laws car). It can be a pain to install rfing simply because it doesn't have a base, but a rolled towel or pool noodle does the trick. If you don't need it right away, there is a version with a base coming out. Though honestly, once I figured out the install it's been very easy to install since (like any seat it can take a few tries to get right). And really, the radian is harder to install in some vehicles then I think the CA will be (and the radian is incompatible in some).

The the pp said, yes, the cover ONLY on the headwings part is not removeable, but it's the part beside the head and that is usually the part of the seat that doesn't get dirty. Usually my car seats get dirty from food/drink that falls down into the seat or from potty accidents, which are no where near the headwings. The biggest downside for me is that there is no rfing tether or antirebound bar, but I personally feel that ds2 is safer rfing without a rfing tether than ffing in a tethered seat, which is the only other option for him at this point.

The harness straps do not have covers. I used a thin pair (parental decision) during the summer, but now that it's winter I just pull up ds's shirt between the straps and his neck and it's not a problem.

As a parent, I have no issue using it past 40" as long as he has 1" of the headrest above him. My ds1 actually still fits in the CA rfing by height (though he's over 40lbs so he can't ride in it that way) and he's 43 1/2" tall.

Over all, it's a great seat. Especially at 20% off.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Other people have received other information from Dorel -- that they stand by the 40" limit.

Many other seats have an either-or -- discontinue use at a certain height OR when there is less than 1" of shell above the head. Some other higher-weight RFing seats have absurdly high numerical limits -- I think the Radian is 53", or the same forward- and rear-facing.

Do they have a reason for the oddly low limit? Is it safe to disregard it? We don't know. I have a personal opinion, as do other persons, but if someone is looking at potential downsides, discontinuing use before the limit has been reached OR using the seat in an unapproved manner is, IMO, a potential downside.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I thought the 65SL had a 40# RFing limit?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
yes, the 65 only has a 40 rf limit, the 80 and xt have 45.

Really??? Well damn, I assumed all the SLs went to 45. That's strange. Oh well, either way, that's a good price for the 80SL and its still cheaper than the CA (and she would need the infant insert in this case anyway).


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry for continuing on this tangent: do you *have* to have the infant insert to use the Radian with a newborn? I have a Radian I was planning to hand down to my new baby (but it has a 33 lb. limit so we'll need a new seat around 2), but it doesn't have an insert.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't trust Dorel seats for my kids. They're *probably* fine, but it's not a choice I'm comfortable with if there are other options available.

-Angela


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJB* 
Sorry for continuing on this tangent: do you *have* to have the infant insert to use the Radian with a newborn? I have a Radian I was planning to hand down to my new baby (but it has a 33 lb. limit so we'll need a new seat around 2), but it doesn't have an insert.

Nope. You can use a rolled recieving blanket for head support the same as you would any convertible (or infant seat for that matter) that didn't come with an insert where extra head support was needed (since aftermarket products that go behind baby for head support are a no-no).

My son was less than 20" at birth and fit beautifully in both the True Fit (which had a head support) and the Radian (which didn't in our case though we now own two XTs which do if we want to use them for our next baby from birth).


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJB* 
Sorry for continuing on this tangent: do you *have* to have the infant insert to use the Radian with a newborn? I have a Radian I was planning to hand down to my new baby (but it has a 33 lb. limit so we'll need a new seat around 2), but it doesn't have an insert.

Nah, there is no padding underneath like with the TF (to boost them up a bit) so it won't change the way the harness fits, height-wise... So you don't NEED it, but I would be more comfortable with it myself. I just ordered a Radian for my sister due in Feb and I went ahead and got the 80 for the insert.







Just my personal preference though, as I don't like having to keep up with blankets.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

We have the CA for DD - 3 years 4 months and roughly 35 lbs and 36 in tall.

DD likes it plenty and is quite comfortable in it. With it installed on the side in our Civics, DH (5ft 10in) can still fit comfortably in front of it. DD fits well and has plenty of growing room in it. She has more leg room than she had in her Britax Boulevard.

It's harder to buckle than her Boulevard was. The straps are a bit twisty, and it's one continuous strap, so if you tug on one side alone, the other side tightens. As a result, if I let DD put in her arms and do the chest clip, it's usually twisted and/or lopsided. It's also pretty miserable to buckle if she's fighting me at all. I get frustrated with this part, and I buckle in both kids several times a day. It has gotten easier for me with time.

I wish it had a top tether or a rebound bar. Really, I miss our Boulevards that were so easy to use, but I'm very glad she's still RF.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
If you order a Radian 65SL from hipmonkey.com today with the code 20THANKS, you can get it for $184 shipped. You would have to order it like NOW though, because that code expires tomorrow. That's a good bit cheaper than the CA though and the SL RFs to 45lbs.









ETA: I just realized this would be for a newbie. You will need the infant insert for a newbie, so you could either buy the insert separately (I believe) from Sunshine Kids or you could go ahead and get the 80SL for $216 with the same code. Still cheaper than the CA.

THANK YOU!!!! I've been wanting to get a radian for ds and have been keeping an eye out for a great deal, and I've just found it with 19 minutes to spare. I saw your post, went to the site and checked where they were located (crossing my fingers for pacific or mountain time) and got lucky. I just bought the 80 SL







2.5 dd has been forward facing in her marathon since 14 months when she hit 33lbs. I'll turn her back around in the radian until she reaches 45 lbs (she's 40 now) and if ds outgrows his keyfit before then, he can ride in the marathon.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
THANK YOU!!!! I've been wanting to get a radian for ds and have been keeping an eye out for a great deal, and I've just found it with 19 minutes to spare. I saw your post, went to the site and checked where they were located (crossing my fingers for pacific or mountain time) and got lucky. I just bought the 80 SL







2.5 dd has been forward facing in her marathon since 14 months when she hit 33lbs. I'll turn her back around in the radian until she reaches 45 lbs (she's 40 now) and if ds outgrows his keyfit before then, he can ride in the marathon.

Sweet! At nearly 3, it will probably take her at least a year to gain 5lbs.


----------

